

The exec Statement and A Python Mystery - dcrosta
http://late.am/post/2012/04/30/the-exec-statement-and-a-python-mystery

======
comex
Note also that the behavior changed in Python 3: exec is now a function, and
changes to locals made through exec won't show up in the original scope.

~~~
dcrosta
Thanks -- I updated the post with a note about Py3k.

